# Chinatown (SF): Image Collection



## Abishai100

Here is a collection of images of Chinatown, San Francisco (USA), arguably the world's finest ethnic eatery hub gathered from the World Wide Web:


----------



## Mr. H.

I went through there on a bus tour once. 
Nice pics.


----------



## longknife

Brings back memories of the times I was stationed at the Presidio of San Francisco.

There were several restaurants at the northern end of the street that were awesome.


----------



## Abishai100

Chinatown (SF) makes for good photojournalism.

A picture is worth a thousand words, and pictures of this place evoke stories about multi-culturalism, landscaping, traffic, taste buds, and capitalism.

My favorite memory is that most of the restaurants offer the customers those vintage ladle-style Chinese soup spoons.

I might go trick-or-treating as a Chinese witch for Halloween 2014.


----------



## Aktas

The town looks good, I have not known that something like Londons China town do also exists in San Francisco.


----------



## boedicca

Nice pics, but most of the food in Chinatown is horrible.


----------

